# Tamron 100-400mm VC review by ephotozine..



## Chaitanya (Dec 5, 2017)

Ephotozine has posted their review of new Tamron Telezoom lens. 
https://www.ephotozine.com/article/tamron-100-400mm-f-4-5-6-3-di-vc-usd-lens-review-31750


----------

